# Info needed on detailing meet 14th?



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
read in reply 2 one of my posts there is a meet on 14th(may?)can anyone let me know where venue will be and wot time plz? Also willing to let my car be demo`d on if the pc experts attending r reading this! 

hope its still on as REALLY looking 4ward 2 meeting up with u lot on here.:buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Final info will be posted up after Tuesday i believe


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh yeah it's on........it's Sunday the 14th in Wishaw iirc :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## stevie_f_2004 (May 1, 2006)

*Location time??*

Where abouts in Wishaw and at what time...Newbie member


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Im up for this. Need some more practice with the Metabo


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> Hi,
> read in reply 2 one of my posts there is a meet on 14th(may?)can anyone let me know where venue will be and wot time plz? Also willing to let my car be demo`d on if the pc experts attending r reading this!
> 
> hope its still on as REALLY looking 4ward 2 meeting up with u lot on here.:buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: :buffer: :car:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4498&page=5
:thumb:


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm hoping to go to this for a few tips and advice. :buffer: :thumb:


----------

